# Dust collection system



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just received my Grizzly Dust collector and am confused as to whether I really need to worry about static and grounding the unit. 1st, if it is grounded through the power cord do I need to do anything else? Has anyone ever seen or had an issue with static causing a fire?


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have 4" pvc ducts through my shop and I have them grounded with wire through them. When I set it up that was suggested in my research but since then I have read that that is really only necessary on large industrial units. I'm not sure which is correct but it can't hurt to ground it.
Mike


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

This topic "sparks" heated debate!!!
Be prepared for a slew of opinions (some with facts to back them up)....
I went with metal ducting, just to avoid the issue!!! ;^)


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have read some articles on this subject. Yes your machines are grounded but we are actually bonding the machines. This is different. This will stop the annoying static shocks we can receive. If we bonded ourselves to something in the winter, we wouldn't get those static discharges when we reach for the door knob. I read that there is no record of a fire caused by static in a dust collector used in a home shop but there have been explosions in industrial settings. Another article states you can't ground an insulator (plastic pipe). I have to agree there also. This is just some of the things I have read on the matter. I have read on LJ that some people think the shocks are pretty severe, I think this could be accurate but some people are more sensitive to electrical shock that others. So what would I do? I used metal ducts and where it was necessary or convenient or whatever to use plastic fittings, use a jumper. I found I could get 6 inch spiral wrap in 10 ft. sticks as cheaply as I could get 6 inch heavy plastic pipe. People say you can use the thinnest of thin but I was in a shop with thin metal pipe when it collapsed. Flat as a pancake…...boom!!


----------



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I plan on using my collector as a roll up to each machine I use. Does that make any difference?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I think it does. I remember using a shop vac on a miter saw. I wanted to keep the area as clean as I could. I plugged it on and turned the vac on then used the saw. After a few minutes I has wood particles standing on the outside of the hose. I think I could had eliminated that if I had been able to bond those 2 machines. Bottom line I was using a temporary set up and the shop vac is all plastic. The static did make the wood stand up on the hose though. is a wire with a large alligator clip on it. Put a connection point on your tools.


----------



## DeltaDaddy (Nov 15, 2013)

The guy I bought my dust collector from had pvc pipe run all over his shop and tore it out because of too much static. I set mine up with flexible hose and have had no issues.


----------



## PaulLL (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a portable Craftex DC, probably exactly the same as your griz, I use it to roll to each machine also. I have plastic flex hose attached to each machine with a ground wire running through and then I attach the wire each time. The only static I've noticed is the static that causes dust to cling to the hose. I've tried removing the ground wire and hose is covered just the same, so Id say that if you havent run the wire, don't bother, if you have then it isn't a big deal to wrap that around a screw each time you move.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Never had a problem with my roll around collector that's attached to only 1 machine at a time. Used to work in a shop that had a 10hp collector with 8" or 10" (can't remember) PVC run everywhere, never had fires, but it could build up a pretty good charge. The dust would stand on end the entire diameter and length if run long enough. It could zap the crap out of you too, just like touching the car door frame after having rubbed your shoes on the carpet for a while.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I got static shocks off my dust rite flex hose before I grounded it to the Dust Collector metal frame which is grounded via the three pin plug. 
So to answer your question - Yes ground the unit.


----------

